# Raisin Update



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

My post a while back about Raisin: Raisin is Sick in August.
Raisin has gotten slightly worse in the sense that it seems hard for her to walk. She moves very slowly almost like she has to think about where her feet are being placed. However, when I brought out some mealworms today, she jogged up the hill pretty easily. Maybe she's just really lazy?

My main concern is that she isn't cleaning herself. I've seen Petal dust bathe, but never Raisin.
Her leg feathers and lower stomach/butt feathers are all covered in dirt. Not really feces, but just dried mulch and sand from the coop. Her tail feathers are crusty and un-preened. I think she is still laying (I've seen different shades of egg color in the nest box between her and Petal).
All she does is lay down- eating, foraging, or drinking. She stands up when I get near her but soon lays back down.

She doesn't roost- just sleeps on the bottom of the indoor part of the coop. 
Her legs are completely fine as well. No wounds, bumblefoot, broken or swollen limbs, etc.
Petal has some aggravated scaly leg mite I'll be treating today but Raisin doesn't have any visible problems. She is just very sedentary. She has been like this since early August of last year, and she turned 5 recently. 
Is she just old and this is normal or does she have disease (or arthritis?)

I appreciate any help for my girl. I've washed her to help with her dirt situation but it just came right back. 

1. Dirt all over
2. Droopy tail
3. Tail feathers in poor, dry condition


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Age could be a part of it. They can get arthritis. Is she overweight, do you think? 

And just to make your day brighter, give her a bath. You can use shampoo. Leave it on her for a couple of minutes in case there are mites that need to die.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

A nice warm bath will do her good and will get rid of lice and mites like Robin mentioned. Consider deworming her and your other birds with Valbazen.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Age could be a part of it. They can get arthritis. Is she overweight, do you think?
> 
> And just to make your day brighter, give her a bath. You can use shampoo. Leave it on her for a couple of minutes in case there are mites that need to die.


I actually have noticed her being _underweight_. When I hold her, she feels thin and small. I would not have an issue bathing Raisin as she is a pretty docile hen. What shampoo should I use?


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> A nice warm bath will do her good and will get rid of lice and mites like Robin mentioned. Consider deworming her and your other birds with Valbazen.


I will bathe her tomorrow for sure; hopefully that helps with the crazy dirt problem. Should I just pick the dirt off or will the shampoo get it off? 
And yeah...I'm starting to think worms may be causing her problem. Do you have a link to Valbazen?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Valbazen Broad Spectrum Dewormer - Jeffers Pet | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Farm Supplies & Pharmacy


Valbazen (11.36% Albendazole) is a broad spectrum drench dewormer for cattle, sheep, and goats for the control of adult liver flukes, tapeworms, stomach worms, intestinal worms, lungworms, and more.




www.jefferspet.com





Dosage is 1/2ml given orally to each chicken using a syringe without a needle. Then repeat again in 10 days. Shake the bottle well before dosing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wigwam7 said:


> I actually have noticed her being _underweight_. When I hold her, she feels thin and small. I would not have an issue bathing Raisin as she is a pretty docile hen. What shampoo should I use?


Same shampoo you use on yourself. Of it you have it around baby shampoo. The kind that doesn't sting eyes.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Same shampoo you use on yourself. Of it you have it around baby shampoo. The kind that doesn't sting eyes.


Yes, I can use human shampoo or dog shampoo, correct?


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Valbazen Broad Spectrum Dewormer - Jeffers Pet | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Farm Supplies & Pharmacy
> 
> 
> Valbazen (11.36% Albendazole) is a broad spectrum drench dewormer for cattle, sheep, and goats for the control of adult liver flukes, tapeworms, stomach worms, intestinal worms, lungworms, and more.
> ...


Okay, this would work but I'm a really broke college student- would this work as well?
It's at my local Tractor Supply and I can get it today, and it's a bit cheaper. I found it under an article related to best chicken wormers.


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/merck-animal-health-safe-guard-dewormer-for-goats-125ml?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Safeguard is Panacur, isn't it? It will work but we'll need @dawg53 for dosing.

College student? How did that happen?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wigwam7 said:


> Yes, I can use human shampoo or dog shampoo, correct?


Yes, to both.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Safeguard liquid goat wormer dosage is administered orally using a syringe without a needle.
Dosage is 0.25ml per pound for 5 days. For a 5 pound hen dosage is 1.25ml for 5 days. Only dose 1/2ml at a time orally to avoid aspirating the chicken.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Safeguard liquid goat wormer dosage is administered orally using a syringe without a needle.
> Dosage is 0.25ml per pound for 5 days. For a 5 pound hen dosage is 1.25ml for 5 days. Only dose 1/2ml at a time orally to avoid aspirating the chicken.


Thank you so much! I'm going on vacation tomorrow until the 11th so I'll begin that treatment when I get back but order the wormer now.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Safeguard is Panacur, isn't it? It will work but we'll need @dawg53 for dosing.
> 
> College student? How did that happen?


Time has really gone by fast. The girls are 5 years old. I'm enjoying spending the summer here


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is one other that started here as a high school student and now is engaged to be married so many years later. She rarely posts on the forum anymore she's so busy.

I'm glad you stopped by for a few. It's great to learn things are going well and your girls are still hanging out with you.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Or, could it be egg binding?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I doubt it. Wigwam knows what to look for.


----------

